# Info on High Standard Field Classic?



## ur_averagejoe4

I bought this 12 gauge pump over the weekend at a gun show and can't find and info on it or any parts to upgrade it if I wanted. It has HP on the barrel and a symbol next to it that looks like bell or half circle and triangle combine and a #3095176.

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

My books don't show a Field classic. They are older books that only list HS pumps called Flite King. There are dozens of variations of the HS pump, but they are all Flite Kings, unless a new type has been produced in the last few years. Can you give more Info? My books show HS discontinued pump shotgun prodution in 1975. This would explain why parts and mods are hard to find.


----------



## fallen513

> "...quality is as good as any of the top American brands, Ithica, Remington etc. The action should be extremely smooth also.
> Overall the various HS shotguns high quality, well designed shotguns that sold at a resonable cost. Today you can find them in 75 to 95% condition for $125 to 200.00 if you shop around."





I believe the difference in the field classic is the high grade stock. Does yours have a higher grade walnut stock (with/without checkering)? 

I see the Field Classic listed several places selling for 300-400 dollars.


----------



## fallen513

It appears the value ranges widely, with the low end around $150.


----------



## C.Keith&Co

looks like most of the parts are available if it breaks except, action slide release, hammer spring guide, hammer strut pin, and the trigger assembly


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

fallen513 said:


> I believe the difference in the field classic is the high grade stock. Does yours have a higher grade walnut stock (with/without checkering)?
> 
> I see the Field Classic listed several places selling for 300-400 dollars.


Yes, it has the checkering.

Here are some pics.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Sorry for the bad pictures, they were taken with my phone.


----------



## fallen513

Based on what little I've learned about them (since you started this thread) I'd say that one is probably closer to the $150-$200 mark. 


What did you pay for it ?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

$100 talked down. Original price was $175.


----------



## Agitation Free

Can't get much for $100.00 these days. I think you did good. :good:


----------



## fallen513

Yep, good deal. Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## Just hunting

Hello guys I have same shotgun but im missing some parts I think the barrel that holds the shells and wood stock where can I get those?


----------



## shot1buck

Just hunting said:


> Hello guys I have same shotgun but im missing some parts I think the barrel that holds the shells and wood stock where can I get those?


eBay, Numrich, are good for parts. The post is old 2011 so roughly a decade old


----------

